# HELP! Added sodium metabisulfite campden tabs instead of postassium ones!!!



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 29, 2012)

So I just realized that last week I added 5 tablets to my 7 gallons of wine pre-fermentation.

I just realized that the campden tablets I have and used are SODIUM metabisulfite....I assumed they were simply 'regular' ones which are potassium.

Have I wrecked my wine??


----------



## juventude (Jul 29, 2012)

Qoute from wikipedia

Potassium metabisulfite, K 2 S 2 O 5 , also known as potassium pyrosulfite, is a white crystalline powder with a pungent sulfur odour. The main use for the chemical is as an antioxidant or chemical sterilant. It is a disulfite and is chemically very similar to sodium metabisulfite, with which it is sometimes used interchangeably. Potassium metabisulfite is generally preferred out of the two as it does not contribute sodium to the diet.

Check out the dose per gal....


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 29, 2012)

You're fine, both can be used with no problem.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 29, 2012)

Cool. I know my dosage is low but that's because I have more wine than I thought.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 29, 2012)

You'll be fine - just try and rember next time if it is a concern for you. I personally try and keep salt from my wines - but in a pinch I also would of used sodium bisulfite as well.


----------



## Bartman (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't use sodium metabisulfite either, but the amount of sodium added to the diet has to be negligible. If a Campden tablet has 0.44 gram each, only about a quarter of that is sodium (I'm not obsessive enough to calculate exactly how much...), so 5 tablets (~2.2 grams of Na-meta) spread over 30-35 bottles of wine, is going to be less than pinch per bottle. The recommended daily allowance of salt is about 1,500 mg (1.5 g), so it can't have much effect on your sodium level. In contrast, a Big Mac has 1,040 mg of sodium, so that's a lot more sodium than what he added to 7 gallons of wine!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 30, 2012)

Hmmm.. A slice of wheat bread has 115mg. 2.2g=2200mg divided by 30 (bottles)=73.33mg per bottle.
So by the time you have a ham and cheese sandwich.....
The amount of sodium in the campden tablets is not much of an issue.


----------



## agdodge4x4 (Jul 30, 2012)

I was worried about it making it taste funny. Sodium in my diet is not a concern. Thought I ready KMS was better for wine for some other reason.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 30, 2012)

When using the Sodium version keep in mind that Potassium metabisulfite contains 57% of SO2 compared to 65% for sodium metabisulfite. Not a drastic difference but one nonetheless. 
Malvina


----------



## robie (Jul 30, 2012)

Good point, Malvina.

I'd ditch the sodium version altogether. I'd also ditch the tablets and go with Kmeta powder; it's much easier to use.


----------



## MalvinaScordaad (Jul 30, 2012)

robie said:


> Good point, Malvina.
> 
> I'd ditch the sodium version altogether. I'd also ditch the tablets and go with Kmeta powder; it's much easier to use.



Without a doubt! 
Malvina


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 31, 2012)

I typically sweat a lot (due to work), so sodium is probably a good thing. lol


----------

